# Did you know tips weren't included?



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so tired of hearing how I signed up for Uber knowing that tips weren't included, and how if I don't like it I should quit. 

For the record, I did NOT know tips weren't included. I reasonably assumed that, similar to a taxi driver, tips would be given. Anyone I ever spoke to who had used Uber, and any advertising I saw, backed this up. 

So I'm curious how many people here didn't know?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

WHAT?!?

You had to pass an exam that tests your knowledge of everything Uber with a grade of 98.7% or higher before Uber would activate you.... how can you possibly say you didn't know? Do you think Uber is just activating people willy nilly with the slight, ever so unlikely chance, that a driver may not be completely informed on something? That's just crazy talk. CRAZY I tell you.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> WHAT?!?
> 
> You had to pass an exam that tests your knowledge of everything Uber with a grade of 98.7% or higher before Uber would activate you.... how can you possibly say you didn't know? Do you think Uber is just activating people willy nilly with the slight, ever so unlikely chance, that a driver may not be completely informed on something? That's just crazy talk. CRAZY I tell you.


Hey, I passed that exam with 18% score! And Uber told me that was one of their highest scores!!


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

So you quit after the first week, right?


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> So you quit after the first week, right?


No, I don't give up that easy. I'm trying to find ways to educate pax, and ways to accept tips electronically.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Over the Mother's Day weekend, I delivered 100 bouquets of flowers at $6 a pop. Not one tip was given. I learned not to expect anything which is why I almost cry when an uber passenger gives me a dollar.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I watched the Uber video training when i first signed up... it shows how to take a tip... because it is NOT included.

You did watch all the videos right?


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Over the Mother's Day weekend, I delivered 100 bouquets of flowers at $6 a pop. Not one tip was given. I learned not to expect anything which is why I almost cry when an uber passenger gives me a dollar.


I see your point but at the same time were you or customers told the tip was included?

To be fair, if you order a pizza you know it's coming and you know you're expected to tip. Otoh, the flower recipients did not ask you to bring them anything so it seems a little unfair to expect them to pay a gratuity for a service they didn't ask for. They probably assume the sender already tipped.

Here's the thing: in the service industry, certain positions have historically involved tips. Waitstaff, yes. Bus drivers, no. Pizza delivery, yes. McDonald's cashier, no. Cab drivers, yes. And so forth. It's acknowledged that a large portion of their income is from tips. It's not rocket science, and it's been this way for decades (centuries?). It's not a new concept for people to have to swallow. I don't think Uber pax would have had a problem AT ALL with tipping, especially if they could have done it through the app. But Travis had to ruin it for us, and I refuse to go down without a fight. If the pay was better I might let it slide, but it's not, and the fact that pax were lied to about it just burns me up. And I'm sure the policy is in the fine print somewhere but the shady way drivers are lured in("make $35/hour!!") pisses me off too.

I don't believe that Americans hate to tip. I personally enjoy tipping someone for good service. I hope it puts a smile on their face.

So, yeah, I could quit and just make room for another noob who would probably bend over willingly for Travis, or I can stick it out and beat him at his own game.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

peasantgirl All valid points. Why do we tip some and not the others? Who knows really. So like I said, I expect nothing (cause Travis said not to) and am over the moon if someone tips me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> peasantgirl All valid points. Why do we tip some and not the others? Who knows really. So like I said, I expect nothing (cause Travis said not to) and am over the moon if someone tips me.


Tipping has never been because the company the worker works for requires it. The very nature of a tip is that's is NOT required. Any payment that is required is a fee.

Which is why it's ridiculous that one of the reasons people love Uber is because it's Uber's policy that a tip is not required. It's EVERY company's policy that a tip is not required.

It's only in rare instances that a company makes it mandatory, like some restaurants make a customer pay a tip when it's a large party on one check. They do this because the server works fewer other tables, or even no other tables, in order to focus on the large party... and the company doesn't want the server to get screwed because the one person paying for the check is an asshole.

Tipping comes from social influences, not from company policies.


----------

